# Feste IP über Router zuweisen



## Male (23. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag,

Ich fang mal von vorne an. Ich habe ein Firmenlaptop, der eine feste IP unter TCP/IP zugewiesen bekommen hat. Ich möchte diese nicht ändern. Jetzt möchte zu Hause über mein Acer WLAN 11b Router ins Internet, natürlich über WLAN.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dem Laptop eine statische IP vom Router per MAC Adresse zuzuweisen ohne die TCP/IP Einstellungen am Laptop zu verändern ?

Vielen Dank erstmal


----------



## amw (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo Male,

ich gehe davon aus, dass die feste IP-Adresse der Firma auf eine Kabelgebundene Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert ist (sprich du steckst ein Netzwerkabel in die Buchse).
Wenn du also nur mit deiner WLAN-Karte dich an deinenn AP connecten willst, dann brauchst du an 
der anderen Karte überhaupt nichts tun, denn die sind separat.

Gruß
AMW


----------

